# Glow in the dark toliet paper roll



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Brilliant.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/7292004/Glow-in-the-dark-loo-roll.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

So if you take this stuff camping and you don't bury the TP well enough you'll be able to see glowing piles in the woods? Ewww.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That should help with those nighttime trips to the can


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the video says that the glow in the dark coating can come off, hmm, does this mean you can't moon someone in the dark?? or does it just mean they'll see it better?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ass-teroids....flaming.


----------

